# Burn in Hell AT&T - Unlimited Lies Have them Simmering in Government Water



## drmike (Apr 3, 2015)

AT&T cannot get the US Federal Trade Commission to toss a lawsuit over ripping off an estimated 3.5 million "unlimited" data plan customers who they routinely threshold met throttled.

Now word is that the FCC is coming after AT&T for the same behavior.

AT&T argued that the FTC doesn't have jurisdiction, but the FTC said they retain such for AT&T's past misconduct. Bahahaha!

The case is Federal Trade Commission v. AT&T Inc., 14-cv-04785, U.S. District Court, Northern District of California (San Francisco).

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-31/at-t-loses-bid-to-dismiss-ftc-mobile-data-slowdown-lawsuit-i7xvxj28


----------



## SeriesN (Apr 3, 2015)

#T-mobile will be more then happy to welcome you.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 3, 2015)

SeriesN said:


> #T-mobile will be more then happy to welcome you.


Don't you _work_ for T-mobile? 

T-mobile is pretty great in large cities but their rural coverage... eek.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 3, 2015)

SeriesN said:


> #T-mobile will be more then happy to welcome you.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHeqF3AUxsc


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Apr 3, 2015)

T-Mobile's service is shite here, you're _lucky_ if you can even get passable 3G (5th largest city in Louisiana), and I've never had a pleasant dealing with anyone in their sales, support, management, or PR teams.  ATT's service here is pretty decent, never had cause to deal with support/sales/etc.

Using Sprint for mine and my wife's lines.  'bout 100$ a month, no contract, unlimited talk/text/data (yeah, they're known to occassionally throttle usage if you go over threshhold, but since I don't use my phone as a seedbox that's never been an issue), and it's pretty rare that I don't have a good 4G signal here, even in older buildings.


----------



## WSWD (Apr 3, 2015)

This isn't the first time they've been sued for this.  We need similar for the hosting industry.  Get rid of all these a-hole "unlimited"hosts...


----------



## SeriesN (Apr 4, 2015)

Coverage issue was one of the biggest concern for T-Mobile but we did came out with multiple coverage solution options. One of them being Lte signal booster and the other is WiFi calling. With new 600mghz spectrums kicking in, issues with old buildings will be sorted soon . Take us out on a test drive if you haven't within last 6 month @Aldryic. You are looking at some huge big changes. Customer care? T-Mobile came a long way since 2011 that's a fact. #PraiseMagenta


@DomainBop that's an old old old school video. Just looking at the store fixture, I can tell for a fact that you are looking at a minimum 4 year old video.


@Curtis yes sirrrr.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Apr 4, 2015)

What part of _"I've never had a pleasant dealing with anyone in their sales, support, management, or PR teams"_ escaped your attention?  The only 'fact' is that it doesn't matter how much some random employee claims "Things are better!", I refuse to do any further business with a company full of Fabozzis.  This isn't from ~2003 - I was using TMO up until June last year, and they've had plenty of chances to make things right.

For the record, you have absolutely no idea what 'changes' T-Mobile has made in this area (and everyone I know with TMO service reports that it's still horrible).  Unless you're getting paid to make "OMG SQUEE" fanboy posts, have some dignity and reign that shit in.


----------



## SeriesN (Apr 4, 2015)

Man, did I not miss getting told off by pony.


Good ol fabozzi reference. I guess you had a bad experience but sure sir. If it works for you, it works for you.



Aldryic C said:


> What part of _"I've never had a pleasant dealing with anyone in their sales, support, management, or PR teams"_ escaped your attention? The only 'fact' is that it doesn't matter how much some random employee claims "Things are better!", I refuse to do any further business with a company full of Fabozzis. This isn't from ~2003 - I was using TMO up until June last year, and they've had plenty of chances to make things right.
> 
> 
> For the record, you have absolutely no idea what 'changes' T-Mobile has made in this area (and everyone I know with TMO service reports that it's still horrible). Unless you're getting paid to make "OMG SQUEE" fanboy posts, have some dignity and reign that shit in.


----------



## drmike (Apr 4, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> T-Mobile's service is shite here, you're _lucky_ if you can even get passable 3G (5th largest city in Louisiana), and I've never had a pleasant dealing with anyone in their sales, support, management, or PR teams.  ATT's service here is pretty decent, never had cause to deal with support/sales/etc.
> 
> Using Sprint for mine and my wife's lines.  'bout 100$ a month, no contract, unlimited talk/text/data (yeah, they're known to occassionally throttle usage if you go over threshhold, but since I don't use my phone as a seedbox that's never been an issue), and it's pretty rare that I don't have a good 4G signal here, even in older buildings.


It's funny, here Sprint has coverage and lots of MVNO's reselling their stuff.  Tried on 3G a year or three back and was horrendous.   Have a Sprint reseller with a 4G handset now and much peppier.  Not on level of the current big market speed brags I see out there there.  Maybe 5Mbps throughput downside and upside is really varied from a few Mbps to way less than 1.  

Sprint direct remains a nice network for price vs. coverage.  The resellers and such remain damn iffy and I suspect de-prioritized.

T-mobile remains interesting, but the footprint scares me to death. I am already in rural county.  Any place I'd tend to drive out to isn't going to get coverage and certainly not 4G on T-Mobile.  But, that aside and that blinding corporate color scheme, T-mobile does seem to be competitive lately and high performing, given in good coverage area.   Coverage for me = outdoors, if I want indoors I'll build a repeater.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 4, 2015)

SeriesN said:


> Man, did I not miss getting told off by pony.
> 
> 
> Good ol fabozzi reference. I guess you had a bad experience but sure sir. If it works for you, it works for you.


What would have worked for me is if T-Mobile had accepted Iliad's $15 billion buyout offer last summer and offered package deals: pay for x number of months of T-Mobile service upfront and get a free Nano U2250 dedicated from their Online.net division.


----------



## WSWD (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't know a single person who is happy with T-Mobile or AT&T (and Cingular in the past)...not one.  Conversely, I don't know a single person who is dissatisfied with Verizon, aside from the bill. 

AT&T and T-Mobile are apparently just horrendous here, and that's in LA, which you would think is one of their largest markets.  If they can't get it right here, chances are they aren't going to get it right anywhere.


----------



## drmike (Apr 5, 2015)

WSWD said:


> I don't know a single person who is happy with T-Mobile or AT&T (and Cingular in the past)...not one.  Conversely, I don't know a single person who is dissatisfied with Verizon, aside from the bill.


I'm not happy with Verizon.  In my house, others got into bullshit plans with them.  Simple into the retail location to resolve issues seems to every time end up with more rope forming noose around my pocketbook and bullshit upgrades.  Their retail here is more sharktank than useful. 

That said, I sent someone with a dumb flip phone purchased retail elsewhere (Verizon store wanted north of $100 for a Samsung flip dumb phone --- in contrast Walmart was < $20).   They were good about activating the phone and transferring the account to it while person waited. I was surprised.

Where Verizon excels is coverage, at least here.

Their prices suck and at least with older stuff we have on their network, the throughput has always been horrendous.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 17, 2015)

> *For Immediate Release*
> 
> *FCC PLANS TO FINE AT&T $100 MILLION FOR MISLEADING CONSUMERS *
> 
> ...


----------



## gordonrp (Jun 17, 2015)

AT&T market cap; 187,000,000,000

FTC Fine: 100,000,000

For perspective; if you've slaved away, paid off your mortgage, and have a little cash in the bank, let's say you're now worth $500,000. FTC just fined you $350. No winks of sleep lost.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 17, 2015)

gordonrp said:


> AT&T market cap; 187,000,000,000
> 
> FTC Fine: 100,000,000
> 
> For perspective; if you've slaved away, paid off your mortgage, and have a little cash in the bank, let's say you're now worth $500,000. FTC just fined you $350. No winks of sleep lost.


Think of all the Texas BBQ you can have though with that money.  

Dem briskets weep.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah, AT&T works in the plant, the other 3 don't really work. I pick up some decent 20 - 30 Mbps speeds which is good enough for me IMO.


----------

